# Well....It finally happened



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Well if any of you remember the very tough luck I had last year, you know what I've been through. lol Saturday night I took the hour drive to my wifes grandma's tree farm, and wouldn't you know it the farmer is cutting his beans, and needless to say with all the noise and comotion I didn't see anything. Oh well It still felt good to sit in the stand.

Sunday after watching the Browns lose again, I decided to go try for a deer. I stayed a little closer to home and it payed off. I found my tree in the area I had did a little scouting in.

I sat for two hours watching the chimpmunks run all over my apple pile. Then I saw movement about 75 yards away, and it was a decent looking doe. And say what you will maybe it's because I'm a rookie but, even at 75 yards away and being a doe my ol ticker was a thumpin. 

I had put a hang on stand right where she was standing, and I'm thinking damn I should have been in that stand as I watched her eat acorns for what seemed like forever, in reality it was probably about 10 mins. She started to walk ever so slowly toward me and was now about 45 yards away when something ( not me) spooked her a little, she jumped sideways tail up and made a few big leaps, and I'm thinking dammit there goes my deer. But then she stopped looked back at what ever spooked her and did the ol head bob up and down, then started to walk even closer to me.

I had a tree picked out, that I told my self was about 30 yards away, and if she came within that tree I would shoot it. I calmed down a little collected my cool, still thinking I wouldn't get a shot. Well she kept coming at me and was now inside of the tree I had picked out, and I'm thinking holy Sh#t I'm about to get a shot at my first deer. She stopped less than ten yards from my stand and I couldn't find her in my sights. So now I'm freaking a little. She started to walk away from me, and was still in a decent posistion for me to shoot, but again I couldn't find her in my sights, I saw brown but couldn't tell where at on the deer I had my sights on, so I lowered the bow as she looked like she was walking away with my pride not far behind. But for whatever reason she turned broadside at 20 yards and stopped! I found her in my sights and he shoots and scores!!! I watched her run, stop, stumble a little and crash.

I called my wife as I stood in my stand shaking like a littlg girl, and told her I think I shot a doe. lmao She said what do you mean you think? lol I got down found a nice amount of blood and I was on cloud nine! lol

I want to thank Angler SS and Big Country for coming out and helping me drag her out of the woods on such short notice!! Sorry for the long story, I'm still very excited as if you couldn't tell. lol Anyways here she is!! Oh and in the picture of the entry hole, it makes it appear that it was a high shot, but if you look at the pic of the doe without my ugly mug you can see it was a pretty good shot.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Good doe!!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

congrats I have several deer under my belt and my ticker goes every time I see deer in the woods. Not another feeling like it. Think that is why we hunt!!!!! Nice doe by the way and congrats


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Congrats on your first deer!!! I promise you will remember that forever!!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Congratulations bud!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice Doe! Congratulations!


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

nice doe! What broadhead are you using? Seems to make a nice wound.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thompson240 said:


> nice doe! What broadhead are you using? Seems to make a nice wound.


I used the ever controversial Rage two blade, with carbon arrows. I was a little worried about my arrow set up, after hearing peoples pro's and con's about Rage, but I was happy with the result.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats! i do remember your tough luck and frustration last year but now you can put all that behind you and you still have three plus more months to hunt!


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey congrats bob nice deer. No problem helping call any time.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

SAAAWEET!! great story and pictures, thanks for sharing. 

dont worry about the ticker thumping, mine did it yesterday when i saw movment and a brown mass off my left sholder. here it was just a leaf on a log waving to me. when you lose the ticker thumping, its time to hang up the bow and just gun hunt


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Fantastic! Good job. Did you smear some blood on your face?


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Great Doe!! I shoot the Rage 2 blades as well and when I saw that hole I had a good feeling thats what you were using... Them Rages tear s**t up!!


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

Congrats nice doe!!!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Excellent man! Way to go.

I've shot about 10 deer with a bow and
I may be crazy but a doe gets me more nervous then a buck!
I think its got something to do with how does are soooo nervous

Enjoy and get yourself another one!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Great job, the first one is the hardest.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Good shoot, nice doe. It's always exciting deer hunting, I think a bit more when bow hunting cause u have to get so close. For most people it gets the ol ticker pumpin pretty good, me included..Good job!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations! Scoring your first deer is almost as exciting as scoring your first dear. Good deal.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

congrats man, I bet that was awesome!


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

excellent....doe or monster buck they all make me shake too...well done guy


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

Congats on your first deer!!!!!!!!!!!!!:d


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Way to go! Your story took me right back to my first deer, which was not so long ago. What a great feeling. Congrats.


----------



## FinsFurFeathers (Sep 14, 2009)

Conrgats!! My first deer (doe) was 30 years ago and I can still remember the entire hunt like it was yesterday.. Can't remember much else these days though.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys, I appreciate them. I'll be picking up the meat today, and I'm ready for some jerky!!


----------

